# جدول كل المعادن الشائعة (وائل مشاطي)



## وائل مشاطي (8 مارس 2012)

المعدن درجة الأنصهار (مئوية) الكثافة الرمز
القصدير ...............232 .......................... 11.8 ...........sn 
الرصاص .............. 327 ........................... 21 ..........pb
الأنتيموان .............630 .......................... 12.1.7.........sb 
الألمنيوم .............. 658 ..........................2.71 ...........al
النحاس ...............1040 ..........................8.93 ...........cu 
الفضة..................960.............................10.5.5 ........ag
الذهب ................. 980...........................19.245 .......au
النيكل .................. 1455 ....................... 8.800 ....... ni
الزنك .................. 420 ..........................7.13.5 ........ zn
الكروم ................. 1830 ........................ 6.8.5 .........cr
الحديد ................. 1538 ........................ 7.85 .........fe
الفونط ................. 1300......................... 7.7 .........fc
المنجنيز ............... 1242 ...................... 5.4.9 .........mn
المنغنزيوم ............. 695 ......................... 2.4.3 .........mg
الزئبق ................. سائل ........................ 20.59 ........ hg 
البلاتين ............... 1774 ......................... 19.5 .........pt
البزموت .............. 269 ............................20.8 ...........bi

هذا ويوجد أحياناً فرق بسيط بسسب تركيبات المعدن 
ولكم مني أطيب التمنيات بلتوفيق الصناعي السوري 
((((( وائل أحمد مشاطي ))))))
أنتظروا جدول كافة الأوزان النوعيا لكل المواد في العالم​


----------

